# User beastie in /etc/passwd



## joaoluizmf (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,
I was updating my webserver when I noticed a username called "beastie" in /etc/passwd file.
Is there any package that create this username automatically?

Thanks.


----------



## joaoluizmf (Oct 15, 2018)

PS: my server is running under AWS.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2018)

joaoluizmf said:


> Is there any package that create this username automatically?


Nothing obvious comes to mind.


```
root@molly:/usr/ports # cat /usr/ports/UIDs | grep beast
root@molly:/usr/ports #
```
Doesn't appear to be used by any port or package. 

What does `getent passwd beastie` output?


----------

